

[Inforgraphics]What is your Galaxy S III worth? Depends on the Carrier - bottomup32
http://blog.movaluate.com/2012/11/20/what-is-your-samsung-galaxy-s-iii-worth-depends-on-the-carrier/

======
bottomup32
Summary · T-Mobile Galaxy S III is the most expensive one among other carrier
variants · Marble White version is slightly more popular and expensive than
the Pebble Blue.

